# Snowboard Photography: Getting Started



## jonahr (Nov 17, 2008)

This season, i plan on shooting my friends snowboarding, sometimes at night. By that time i will have a  Nikon D80. What should i get in terms of flashes and light stands?
I have been eyeing the Nikon SB-600, but will one flash be enough? and should i try to get a strobelight as well as hotshoe flashes? Basicly, i guess could someone give me an overview of what kind of system i should be looking for, preferably under $400 (for flashes). Also, how would you reccomend i set up the flashes?


----------



## osirus (Nov 27, 2008)

one thing i recomend..
is keep your head up!

i know people whos camera lens and flash were destroyed cause they looked away for a sec and one of the snowboarders crashed into them..

im no lighting expert.
but id say the setup depends on what you are shooting at the time, and what you are going for..

i guess one flash could be enough, you could say light someone jumping at night fromm off to the side and a little behind to give the bright hightlights along the edge of them, and also use the d80s pop up flash to do some fill flash.


but im no pro...
im just in the process of getting my first flash an sb800..


----------



## Ejazzle (Nov 27, 2008)

are you gonna be shooting alot at night?


----------



## jvgig (Nov 29, 2008)

Does the mountain allow the use of a flash?  It could be very distracting and thus dangerous to others if you are on the general slope, now if you have a closed off trail, you will be alright.  Just something to ask about.

I would just try to position you self in a well lit area and get a fast lens.


----------



## roadkill (Nov 30, 2008)

SB600 should be sufficient.  You can alsouse it off camera with the D80's commander mode.


----------

